# Walnuts, walnut oil improve reaction to stress



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Walnuts, walnut oil improve reaction to stress UNIVERSITY PARK, Pa. – New findings from Penn State researchers suggests a diet rich in walnuts and walnut oil helps a body cope with stress by lowering both resting blood pressure and blood pressure responses to stress. The study, published in the Journal of the American College of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

